

Anyone want to get together this Friday in Mountain View? - iamelgringo

We're having a meetup this Friday night before Startup School.  If you're in town and want to get to know some of your fellow YCers, please feel free to stop by.  Here's the link to the meetup:<p>http://entrepreneur.meetup.com/1737/<p>See you soon.
======
edw519
Hi, iamelgringo. I will not RSVP because my flight from the east coast doesn't
arrive until 8pm. Depending on how things go, I will still try to make it.
Looking forward to finally meeting you and the others!

------
iamelgringo
No sweat, guys. If you can make it, cool. If not, that's fine as well.

------
comatose_kid
I'm afraid that it will be a last minute decision for me as well.

